# please explain cloudy gear..



## LATS (Jan 18, 2007)

i have made my own powder conversions for years.. but, occasionally i would have some cloudy test or tren.. recently, i made 5 vials of test cyp from one bag.. all made at the same time.. three turned out cloudy.. two looked great.. they came for the same bowl.. i would heat them up a little.. they would clear up.. then two days later they were cloudy again..how come two different results from same batch??


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 12, 2010)

What procedure did you follow? Cloudiness is typically one of two things. Some of the compound has fallen out of solution, or a containment that falls out of solution once the oil cools. Being from teh same batch, I am guessing that some where in your procedure did not go well.


----------



## PanterA (Mar 12, 2010)

How exactly are you heating them up? Sometimes something will fall out of solution and after heating in the oven, it's GTG. If you heat and it clears, no big deal. Just heat it before you inject. Throw a cup of water in the microwave just untill it starts to boil, then put the vial in there for a few minutes before getting everything ready.


----------

